
Show HN: Personality Test Inspired by CG Jung - subliminalzen
I designed a personality test based on the word experiments of CG Jung. I can see this as a coaching&#x2F;therapeutic tool for individuals and couples.<p>The physical card deck is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thegamecrafter.com&#x2F;games&#x2F;critical-stimulus<p>The printable version can be purchased on Gumroad: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gumroad.com&#x2F;l&#x2F;criticalstimulus<p>Working on an instructional video and will release that soon.
======
subliminalzen
Clickable: [https://www.thegamecrafter.com/games/critical-
stimulus](https://www.thegamecrafter.com/games/critical-stimulus)

[https://gumroad.com/l/criticalstimulus](https://gumroad.com/l/criticalstimulus)

